# Migrating from 4 to 7 on a new server



## Brandwalla (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm upgrading from FreeBSD 4.10 to 7 on a new server.

I would like to keep the the entire AMP/Postfix configuration running within a jail on the new server.

Can I simply tar the /usr/local /usr/home and the /var directories and unpack in the new server's jail? 

It seems to simple to be true. Your thoughts?
Thanks!
Bill


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2009)

/usr/home wouldn't be a problem, be somewhat careful with /var though. You will also need to rebuild all the ports you use for 7.x, so your old /usr/local can't be used.


----------



## Brandwalla (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks SirDice, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Business_Woman (Jul 16, 2009)

Also keep in mind that you can't upgrade directly from 4 -> 7.
You have to take the long way. from 4 to 5 and from 5 to 6 and so on....


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2009)

I would just back up the data and configuration files (including a list of all the ports) and just reinstall from scratch.


----------



## Brandwalla (Jul 17, 2009)

Maybe I've been unclear. My old server is 4.10. I have an entirely new server configured that I'm migrating accounts to, and it runs on FreeBSD7.

I'm rebuilding all of the ports and moving the usr/home, databases etc.


----------



## Brandwalla (Jul 17, 2009)

Business_Woman: I had heard from another more knowledgeable than I that it was difficult if not impossible to upgrade directly. I had the chance to rent a far better server for cheap, so I took it the opportunity.

SirDice: Your suggestion seems to be what I'm finding is the path of least resistance.

Thank you!
Bill


----------



## jef (Jul 21, 2009)

I went through the 4.x => 7.0 "upgrade" path and things were just too wildly different to even consider trying to upgrade. I agree that a complete build is the way to go. About the only thing I kept (other than user data/mail) was the /usr/local/etc/postfix and dovecot configuration (and /etc/aliases) and rebuilt/reconfigured everything else. 

Configuring postfix/dovecot in a jail from existing configuration took me a couple hours with ezjail and taking copious notes. (Included drive formatting, system install from DVD, freebsd-update, portsnap, and  building ports locally.) I could probably do it in under an hour now. Definitely build new ports though!

Even /etc/rc.conf and the main and local start-up scripts have changed enough that the rework, in my opinion, will be offset by better compatibility in the future.


----------

